# Thomas Alexandrovich de Hartmann (1885 - 1956)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian composer & follower of the mystic/occultist/spiritual philosopher Georgiy Ivanovich Gurdzhiev (incorrectly Gurdjieff) (1866 - 1949)

Gurdjieff - De Hartmann Vol 01: Travel to inaccessible places, Alain Kremski















Gurdjieff - De Hartmann Vol 02: Researchers of truth, by Alain Kremski















Gurdjieff - De Hartmann Vol 03: Recit of the resurrection of Christ, Alain Kremski















Gurdjieff - De Hartmann Vol 04: Meditation, by Alain Kremski















Gurdjieff - De Hartmann Vol 05: Music of the Sayyid and the Dervish, Alain Kremski















Gurdjieff - De Hartmann Vol 06: Ritual of a Sufi order, Alain Kremski






Gurdjieff - De Hartmann Vol 07: Derviches Trembleurs, Alain Kremski






Gurdjieff - De Hartmann Vol 08: La Premiere Priere Du Derviche, Alain Kremski






Gurdjieff - De Hartmann Vol 09: Les Cercles, Alain Kremski






Gurdjieff - De Hartmann Vol 10: Hymne pour le Jour de Noel, Alain Kremski






Gurdjieff - De Hartmann Vol 11: Return From A Journey, Alain Kremski






Gurdjieff - De Hartmann Vol 12: Prière Pour La Miséricorde, Alain Kremski


----------

